# Reset basic shortcuts for SAI



## Diaminerre (Aug 15, 2016)

Hope it's right place to make this thread (SAI is an art program and so on).

I'm trying to figure out possibility of changing basic shortcuts (such as pure ALT, CTRL, SHIFT, arrows, etc.).

What I already found:
1) HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\SYSTEMAX Software Development\Sai in Windows registry is for setting tools such as lasso, wand tool, etc. Most keys from here work well https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/dd375731(v=vs.85).aspx but none of mentioned earlier.
2) C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Roaming\SYSTEMAX Software Development\SAI\keyconfig.txt
These settings are shortcut settings. The first 2 hex digits is for ALT-CTRL-SHIFT (SHIFT=01, CTRL=02, ALT=04, ALT+SHIFT=01+04=05, etc.). The others virtual-key codes (view MSDN link).
3) There is no working combination for virtual-keys and "flags" (as I tryed).

Any ideas?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 15, 2016)

i macro'd the G keys on my Logitech keyboard for all my Photoshop shortcuts. All the shift, ctrl, alt and whatever are super simple for me to bother reprogramming but if you had a keyboard with programmable keys you'd be all set. Just a thought in case you have such a board. What's the problem you're having exactly? Does Sai use different orientation keys than Photoshop?


----------



## Diaminerre (Aug 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i macro'd the G keys on my Logitech keyboard for all my Photoshop shortcuts. All the shift, ctrl, alt and whatever are super simple for me to bother reprogramming but if you had a keyboard with programmable keys you'd be all set. Just a thought in case you have such a board. What's the problem you're having exactly? Does Sai use different orientation keys than Photoshop?


Reprogramming my keyboard is not very good idea as I have laptop.
The global idea of changing default shortcuts is to make other options closer to me and clear all duplicate. For example, the color picker has at least THREE comfortable shortcuts and they are impossible to change in simple way.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 16, 2016)

Diaminerre said:


> Reprogramming my keyboard is not very good idea as I have laptop.
> The global idea of changing default shortcuts is to make other options closer to me and clear all duplicate. For example, the color picker has at least THREE comfortable shortcuts and they are impossible to change in simple way.


Well, since you're working with a laptop, does it sport a full size keyboard with numpad or no? if NOT, then you could always buy a simple USB numpad and keep it to your left instead. Simply rebind whatever keys you want on the numpad to their corresponding keys; space (hand), alt (tilt), shift (straight/square), etc. So rather than trying to reporam Sai's commands, just reorient them on a numbad as though they were ctrl, alt, etc. or just get used to a new button layout.
When i was working with my laptop way back when, i used a numpad for Photoshop because the touchpad was in the way and i got tired of pumping it.


----------

